# Prototyping a three tier shelving system, need help with top tier.



## Rbeckett (Apr 22, 2012)

I am currently prototyping a three tier stand that is going to have a function in my shop later.  The stand is 72 inches tall and has an angled support strut running from near the top to approxamately 18 inches or more out from the bottom.  The first two shelves were simple to install and design due to the fact that the triangle was wide enough to provide a few connection points far enough apart to be very stable and strong.  The top shelf is kicking my butt though.  I added an additional 5 gallon vessel to the top so now I must ballance two 5 gallon tanks full of heated water.  It is possible depending on the mission, that there may or may not be one or two tanks, so each side must be capable of supporting 60-70 pounds each independantly and without regard to any load on the other side.  There is not enough additional height to triangulate this shelf from above, so I am considering traingulating it from below.  The issue I am having is I do not want to impinge on the second shelf space since I am currently adding the capability to tip the contents of the tank on that level to allow it to  be cleaned without lifting, and all of the control fittings and electronics are on the opposite side from the 10 gallon capacity vessel on this tier.   Any ideas on the minimum distance involved to triangulate this enough to support the weight but not impinge below the top of the second tier vessel.  Would flat steel be acceptable?  I am currently prototyping with pre-drilled angle unistrut available from HD and the othe big box stores, It is 1.5 inch 90 degree angle and I used 2 ea. 1.5X2.25x 72 central pylons for additonal stength and more hole options for attatching shelves and other control and system support items.  As soon as my digital camera recharges I will add some pics of where I am at currently.  Thanks in advance for any help from the smarter than me guys....I need all the help I can get.
"Wheelchair Bob"


----------



## 12bolts (Apr 23, 2012)

Sorry Bob, but I am having trouble visualizing this. I think I understand what you mean about the triangular support but is it running down both sides? And do you need to access the shelves from the side as well as the front?
Can you sketch it and scan the sketch in and post that up in lieu of a photo?

Cheers Phil


----------



## Rbeckett (Apr 23, 2012)

Phil,
I will give that a try.  It really is kind of weird looking so I can imagine it would be a little hard to visualize.
Bob


----------



## Tom Griffin (Apr 23, 2012)

Shop function? :lmao:

You know Bob, you'd probably get a lot more help if you just told everyone that it's for brewing beer. :biggrin:

I'm sure that once you get the pics posted we'll be able to help you out.

Tom


----------

